# Fermenting without mesh bag



## MasterBlaster (Jun 20, 2014)

I have been making wine for several years, but we only really do a couple batches a year when our fruit trees are ready to harvest. First time around I was told to use a mesh bag, so I did. I was really turned off when I found little bits of the nylon floating in my must. I washed the bag really well, but it was shedding where they cut the material even after a really good washing. I assume that it would stop shedding if I used it again, but like I said, I was turned off. So, I started fermenting without the bag and I have found that I get a very good result. When racking from primary to carboy, I have to run it through a strainer. It's a bit of a hassle, but I don't really mind. However, I do have problems when I am trying to measure my SG. I stir it daily and take my readings, but it is really difficult to get a good reading with all the fruit floating around. Is there a trick I can use to check SG? I was considering just straining out a small amount to test in my thief, but that is a bit more hassle than I really want to do. I have two batches going at once, so I would have to sanitize everything twice and it would be a bit of a procedure. Any tips or ideas for me? Or should I just use the mesh bags next time and hope any nylon bits get separated during racking?


----------



## garymc (Jun 20, 2014)

I use bags. Never seen any nylon stuff. Now I'm going to start looking for it. I wonder if I've had that stuff and it just gets left behind in the lees.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jun 20, 2014)

we usually dont use bags either, you should be able to use your theif to get under the fruit to get a sample to read or just push the cap away. when transferring to our secondary we put a 5 gal paint strainer in a bottling bucket in a china hat strainer and just dump the fruit in there, give it a squeeze as needed, empty it, reuse it for that batch and then throw it away. You can also buy good strainer bags that have had the ends mended so there are not free ends. Really though everything you describe is just regular making wine steps, nothing really to complain about. WVMJ


----------



## Putterrr (Jun 20, 2014)

You can use the wine thief as stated. Get the one that allows you to put your hydrometer in it. Faster and less mess as you just drain it back into the bucket.

cheers


----------



## Julie (Jun 20, 2014)

And you can get a stainless steel strainer, push that down into your must and you should get enough juice to take a reading. What type of bag were you using? I use 5 gallon paint bags I get from Lowes or Home Depot and never had an issue with shredding.


----------



## MrKevin (Jun 20, 2014)

i don't use the bags either, but for full disclosure I don't make country type wines. You might try a racking cane filter, I haven't so you would have to find out the diameter and whether your hydrometer will fit in the filter or not. There available at Morewine for about $6.00.


----------



## Turock (Jun 20, 2014)

You can also buy a plastic graduate to float your hydrometer in. But a wine thief that you can float a hydrometer in sounds like a good idea. 

If you ever want to use bags again, paint strainer bags from Home Depot work well--also knee length hosiery work good, as well.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 20, 2014)

WVMountaineerJack said:


> we usually dont use bags either, you should be able to use your theif to get under the fruit to get a sample to read or just push the cap away. when transferring to our secondary we put a 5 gal paint strainer in a bottling bucket in a china hat strainer and just dump the fruit in there, give it a squeeze as needed, empty it, reuse it for that batch and then throw it away. You can also buy good strainer bags that have had the ends mended so there are not free ends. Really though everything you describe is just regular making wine steps, nothing really to complain about. WVMJ



I don't mind doing it, I just wanted to make sure I am not overthinking the necessary steps. Maybe my problem is that I am stirring, then measuring. Tonight, I will try pushing the cap out of the way and measure before I stir. Maybe that will make all the difference. 



Putterrr said:


> You can use the wine thief as stated. Get the one that allows you to put your hydrometer in it. Faster and less mess as you just drain it back into the bucket.



I do have a thief that my hydrometer will fit in, but I have never tried using it in the primary because I thought all the fruit would clog it. Maybe I'll give it a try.



MrKevin said:


> i don't use the bags either, but for full disclosure I don't make country type wines. You might try a racking cane filter, I haven't so you would have to find out the diameter and whether your hydrometer will fit in the filter or not. There available at Morewine for about $6.00.



Will look into this, thanks.



Turock said:


> You can also buy a plastic graduate to float your hydrometer in. But a wine thief that you can float a hydrometer in sounds like a good idea.
> 
> If you ever want to use bags again, paint strainer bags from Home Depot work well--also knee length hosiery work good, as well.



Yup, my thief works to float the hydrometer. I've done it before, but that was when we had the pulp in the bags and it was easy to get the thief in the must. I did this for my first few batches because I was tasting along the way to learn the stages. I'd like to see if my thief will suck through the fruit so I can go back to this method.


Thanks for all the replies. I'll report back tonight when I get to measuring!


----------

